# Good News - Camera Mator releases iUSB Port Camera



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

Much to the relief of the investors in the Camera Mator kick starter project finally the product releases ... check out the below articles. 

http://www.hyperblog.com/2013/03/how-to-update-cameramator-to-iusbportcamera/

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13145.msg236393#msg236393

PS. I couldn't wait for them to solve this problem, so I bought the CamRanger last Saturday


----------



## emag (Mar 22, 2013)

This might be a bit soon, but.....does anyone have experience using this device/app with Android tablets? I've held off on CamRanger because I'm not willing to get an iPad when my Acer Iconia A500 is working fine (though the Retina display is quite nice). Wireless is very much a plus for me and the primary reason I'm considering the 6D over the 5D3. iUSBportCAMERA could sway my decision. I also use an astro modded 40D and a soon-to-be-modded 60D. I'm a patient person, my camera purchase is a couple months out anyway. CamRanger's website implies that Android support is 'coming soon' but I don't see any progress noted. Sanho has been very upfront about the lawsuit re: CameraMator and seems to be very proactive in responding to the market.


----------



## kyamon (Mar 29, 2013)

These may be silly questions - but why are these things so huge, and so expensive?
Eye-fi uses a wifi device that fits on an SD card and does not require its own batteries... Granted, these here need to perform somewhat more work - but piping commands from the wifi through to the USB port does not require an entire computer!
I stumbled over these because I was thinking about how to wirelessly control my DSLR, and before I found these two I was thinking that it should be possible to construct a device like that which is so small it might almost fit into the USB port itself (OK, not quite... but certainly not as large as this!). Where is my mistake? 
And given these two - why not directly tethering the camera through a smartphone and use that as the wireless server? An old phone (apple or android) comes for way less than 300$ AND lets you play doodle jump! 

How much demand is there, anyway? From the amount of money that the makers of CameraMator could collect it seems there is quite some... What would you use it for?

PS - I did not find that... But can the 6D be controlled wirelessly?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 30, 2013)

emag said:


> This might be a bit soon, but.....does anyone have experience using this device/app with Android tablets? I've held off on CamRanger because I'm not willing to get an iPad when my Acer Iconia A500 is working fine (though the Retina display is quite nice). Wireless is very much a plus for me and the primary reason I'm considering the 6D over the 5D3. iUSBportCAMERA could sway my decision. I also use an astro modded 40D and a soon-to-be-modded 60D. I'm a patient person, my camera purchase is a couple months out anyway. CamRanger's website implies that Android support is 'coming soon' but I don't see any progress noted. Sanho has been very upfront about the lawsuit re: CameraMator and seems to be very proactive in responding to the market.


At the moment no Android support ... but if you have Acer Iconia A500, you can use the $6.24 android app called "Remote Your Cam USB Pro BETA" ... I was using this on my Acer Iconia A510 for almost a year, it is not WiFi enabled, you basically connect it to your camera with the normal USB cable that came with your Iconia ... but their support kinda sucks and it has been under "BETA" status for well over a year now.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 30, 2013)

kyamon said:


> These may be silly questions - but why are these things so huge, and so expensive?
> Eye-fi uses a wifi device that fits on an SD card and does not require its own batteries... Granted, these here need to perform somewhat more work - but piping commands from the wifi through to the USB port does not require an entire computer!
> I stumbled over these because I was thinking about how to wirelessly control my DSLR, and before I found these two I was thinking that it should be possible to construct a device like that which is so small it might almost fit into the USB port itself (OK, not quite... but certainly not as large as this!). Where is my mistake?
> And given these two - why not directly tethering the camera through a smartphone and use that as the wireless server? An old phone (apple or android) comes for way less than 300$ AND lets you play doodle jump!
> ...


1. it is not "huge" ... its a little bigger than a credit card, of course it is a lot thicker than a credit card.
2. Eye-Fi memory cards just *cannot* do anything close to what a CamRanger or a CamerMator can do
3. The thickness of the device is due to the rechargeable battery inside.
Regarding you question about "What would you use it for?" do a google or youtube search and you will know why


----------



## kyamon (Mar 30, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> kyamon said:
> 
> 
> > These may be silly questions - but why are these things so huge, and so expensive?
> ...



First of all I think I might have expressed myself badly - I am not at all criticising or questioning these things! I find them really cool! After all, I found them because I was thinking about how to build something like that. My question "What would you use it for" was not "what the hell is such a thing good for" but rather "what specific use do you readers have in mind for this". I did see some uses online, and I can imagine some myself (studio being one, wild life another, maybe sports - setting up multiple cameras at multiple positions? - architecture to get weird angles, time laps apps, whatever).

For the rest: huge is relative - the device is considerably bigger than I thought it would have to be. And my question was if anybody knew why. Of course, the footprint is a credit card, but in all it is big because, as you say, it has a large battery. That is why I compared it with the eye-fi - I am aware that they are different devices, but what they have in common is that they need a wifi, and they have some kind of chip inside that takes care of this. The eye-fi cards obviously have a tiny one (I believe it is around 2x2 mm^2) that barely consumes any power. That is how they can fit it inside an SD card. The same thing could be used to remote control a camera, except that it might have to have a bit more computer power behind it to translate things into camera-language. But even that I am not sure of.
If you get rid of the battery and the "large" computer you can basically size the thing just like an eye-fi (which uses a lot of space for the memory and the electrical contact), maybe a bit larger. But it is entirely possible that I am completely wrong, I am just asking...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 31, 2013)

kyamon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > kyamon said:
> ...


I'm inclined to believe that currently it is not possible, coz both CamRanger & CameraMator relay information that is exactly the same as what the camera's Live View can do, plus some via WiFi, now that does require some serious computing power and battery power. Generally in camera technology, size does seem to matter e.g. big DSLR = better capabilities and features, small sized cameras = reduced capabilities and features. So putting so much of computing power in an SD sized device may not be viable, at least for now.


----------



## kyamon (Mar 31, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> kyamon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



True, the image (and probably image compression) requires power. But for the rest I am not so sure - these are just a few numbers. There is, of course, a big difference with the eye-fi in that here everything is time-critical while the eye-fi only transfers files.
Pity... it would be nice to have the wifi option but from a device the size of a USB plug. I still believe that without real-time image transfer this should be (almost) in range. This would, of course, result in a somewhat different device since it would only allow for the control of a few parameters without actually checking the image. So it would be closer to an extended remote shutter release.


----------



## JAlmodovar90 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> emag said:
> 
> 
> > This might be a bit soon, but.....does anyone have experience using this device/app with Android tablets? I've held off on CamRanger because I'm not willing to get an iPad when my Acer Iconia A500 is working fine (though the Retina display is quite nice). Wireless is very much a plus for me and the primary reason I'm considering the 6D over the 5D3. iUSBportCAMERA could sway my decision. I also use an astro modded 40D and a soon-to-be-modded 60D. I'm a patient person, my camera purchase is a couple months out anyway. CamRanger's website implies that Android support is 'coming soon' but I don't see any progress noted. Sanho has been very upfront about the lawsuit re: CameraMator and seems to be very proactive in responding to the market.
> ...



You should check out dslrcontrollerby chainfire. Probably the best app for any sort of thetering and remote controlling application on theandroid market. It also allows for wireless controll between two android devices (via adhoc). Chainfire also actively answers emails and forum post over at XDA devs.

I wish someone would someone would release a slightly inexpensive wireless file transmitter myself. I guess it's a pipe dream for now.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 1, 2013)

JAlmodovar90 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > emag said:
> ...


I had (and still have) the DSLR Controller, its also a decent app but I had a few issues with it freezing on my Acer Iconia 501A ... unfortunately this too has been under BETA status for nearly 20 months now (their last update was in September 2012) ... it does not work on all Android devices and you need special USB cable and/or adapters for it to work on your particular android device, but you can't blame Chainfire coz there are far too many devices and almost every device manufacturer "customizes" the OS to suit their hardware, posing a big challenge for software developers to come up with a stable app that works on all those android devices with different screen sizes and configs ... this is the reason I shifted to Apple devices - ok, lets not start a holy war on this issue ... it is my personal choice to go with Apple and I mean no ill will towards any Android users and I still have one Android tablet


----------



## JAlmodovar90 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> JAlmodovar90 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Don't blame you. On the photographic front, it seems like Apple has the hands up despite what many people say or believe. Luckily for me, I haven't had any issues with DSLR controller (probably due to my phones and tablets having native USB support) and Chainfire has replied to my emails whenever I have had any issues with the software. That was a big plus for me.

Hopefully you find software that best suites your need.


----------

